# (NSFW): Let's talk about dicks.



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Inspired by this documentary: 
My Penis And Everyone Else’s | Watch Free Documentary Online

.... Penises are not exactly something men talk to each other about. They are considered extremely offensive. It's sort-of okay to see a naked woman in the public domain (So long as it's done tastefully), but for some reason it's impossible to have a tasteful nude shot when it's a man. Unlike breasts, dicks are highly sexualized, even though it's an organ with multiple purposes. If you see the slightest hint of it, people will either laugh or blush, while they turn their head. 

The only places that heterosexual men see other dicks, are in changing-rooms and in porn movies. And since it's impolite to stare, the only valid means of comparison are the enormous inhuman rods, that we typically see on redtube. Since men don't talk about their dicks, and their own sexual insecurities, the issues are ignored rather than dealt with. While being insecure about our own bodies is the mantra of our modern age, women can at least talk about these insecurities with each other. Men, it seems, can't.

The old greek statues had plenty of athletic looking men, with average size (Sometimes even small) penises. We look at that, and think: "Art". The naked male body used to be completely okay in the public forum, so long as there was no erection. Hell, the many first Olympics were even done by men in the nude! Among the ancient greeks, a small penis was considered the ideal. Compare that to today, when so many guys are completely obsessed with their own penis size, and want it to be bigger, bigger and bigger, even risking dangerous surgery and crappy alternative medicines. 

So, why is it that we don't talk about dicks? You know, I haven't told a living soul about the insecurities I have about mine, apart from my girlfriend. Now I'll give it a try:

As a whole, I'm pretty happy with my dick. It's about 7½ inches in length, and it's 5-6 inches in girth. But what used to make me really insecure in the past, was its shape. It bends downward sort of like a banana when it's hard. I remember telling that to someone from my class way back in school, and I got the nickname "Bendy". It made me feel so bad and insecure, that I tied a rope around my dick and my belly, trying to 'straighten it out'. I left the rope there for days, but of course, that didn't work at all. Later, I found out that it wasn't so bad. My penis doesn't look like the dicks in porn movies, and it's not circumcized either, but it has its merits! I must admit, though, that I'm a little unhappy with it these days. I get bouts of performance anxiety, and I never know if I'll be able to get it up in the heat of the battle. Also, my penis absolutely hates condoms, and refuses to perform when under a rubber coat. But other than that, my dick is a rather good pal of mine. But I never, EVER talk about it seriously to anyone.

So, I've got some questions: 
Why is it that guys don't talk honestly about their dicks, and the insecuries they have about them?
Why is the penis so overly sexualized, that we can't even glimpse it flaccid in public, without people basically fainting? (After all, men use it for other stuff as well)
Why is it that women are becoming sexually liberated, but we, as men, are lacking so far behind?

Also, feel free to talk about your dick!  Looking forward to the replies.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't mind talking about it. It's just a penis. As for everyone else, I can't say. I have a hard enough time figuring out why people are irrational.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Last night I had a dream that I was a trap with 2 dicks.


----------



## xoea (Jan 16, 2012)

What a stunning thread. :wink: I have many insecurities about my penis:

I'm like you, dalsgaard, my one bends downward and I wish it bent upward instead but that's not even the worst part. I used to be obsessed with it near the end of high school and tried 'jelqing' to try and make it bigger. Jelqing worked at first and added like a bit of length and made it much thicker but then seemed to stop working after six weeks and I haven't tried it for years. I should be happy with my dique, it's like 8.25-5" and quite thick (thank you Scottish ancestry?) but even when erect it never gets very hard or goes very high. I'd gladly trade length for erection hardness, because right now if I ever want to top it's like trying to manoeuvre a pool noodle.. >_>"
TMI?


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

xoea said:


> What a stunning thread. :wink: I have many insecurities about my penis:
> 
> I'm like you, dalsgaard, my one bends downward and I wish it bent upward instead but that's not even the worst part. I used to be obsessed with it near the end of high school and tried 'jelqing' to try and make it bigger. Jelqing worked at first and added like a bit of length and made it much thicker but then seemed to stop working after six weeks and I haven't tried it for years.


You know what? I did the exact same thing. I was super obsessed with it, and did a ton of penis enlargement exercises. I even visited a forum, exchanging techniques on it daily. I never saw any increase in size, though I do think it started to look a bit veinier. I was sad that it didn't work, but I figured it was already bigger than average (At least I think it is). I remember as a kid, I was weirded out by my whole package. One of my testicles hangs lower than the other, which I thought was insanely odd. It took me ages to find out, that this is in fact normal.



> I should be happy with my dique, it's like 8.25-5" and quite thick (thank you Scottish ancestry?) but even when erect it never gets very hard or goes very high. I'd gladly trade length for erection hardness, because right now if I ever want to top it's like trying to manoeuvre a pool noodle.. >_>


Mine is an inch shorter than yours, but I can definitely relate to the pool noodle thing. Mine only rarely seems to get completely hard, and with condoms it's just impossible. I have to buy them extra large, because if I buy the regular size from the supermarket, it hurts so darn bad and cuts the blood supply. Also, I can't stand condoms anyway. I can't keep the damn thing hard for longer than a minute or two, and it usually takes longer to roll on the rubber.

The by-far most idiotic thing, is that I often get a full hard-on when nothing is required of me. Like, if my girlfriend and I are just reading or something, I'll feel her body close to mine and get a raging boner. But when we're naked together, it simply doesn't want to perform. It's official, my dick is a troll.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

The double standard first of all has partly to do with sexism, the male gaze, and the objectification of women. No I'm not trying to be an annoying feminist, I've worked in the adult entertainment industry, but "the male gaze" in Hollywood is very real. 

Secondly, as far as I know it is an erect penis that is considered extremely sexual. Showing a man with an erect penis would be like showing a woman with her legs actually open, where as a non-erect penis would be the equivalent of showing a woman nude with her legs modestly closed. In that regard, the depiction is just matter-of-fact in both cases rather than erotic or pornographic.

The problem may actually be pride on the part of men, being ashamed of showing their penises when they aren't erect for whatever reason.


----------



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

:laughing: your dick is a troll *and * a cock blocker.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

fourtines said:


> The double standard first of all has partly to do with sexism, the male gaze, and the objectification of women. No I'm not trying to be an annoying feminist, I've worked in the adult entertainment industry, but "the male gaze" in Hollywood is very real.


I don't follow. What is the "male gaze", and what does it have to do with dicks?



> Secondly, as far as I know it is an erect penis that is considered extremely sexual. Showing a man with an erect penis would be like showing a woman with her legs actually open, where as a non-erect penis would be the equivalent of showing a woman nude with her legs modestly closed. In that regard, the depiction is just matter-of-fact in both cases rather than erotic or pornographic.


I think you're in the minority here. Most nudity shots in movies (If not all), done of men, are from the behind. Not necessarily so for women. Why? To avoid seeing cock, which offends a great deal more than a woman standing with her legs modestly closed, no matter how you look at it.



> The problem may actually be pride on the part of men, being ashamed of showing their penises when they aren't erect for whatever reason.


Oh, so you mean men feel insecure if they don't have a constant raging hard-on? And you don't link this to the fact, that the penis is overly sexualized?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

dalsgaard said:


> I don't follow. What is the "male gaze", and what does it have to do with dicks?


It has to do with why there is a double standard in Hollywood about male and female nudity.

You can research the male gaze on your own if you like.




> I think you're in the minority here. Most nudity shots in movies (If not all), done of men, are from the behind. Not necessarily so for women. Why? To avoid seeing cock, which offends a great deal more than a woman standing with her legs modestly closed, no matter how you look at it.


Yes, and that's because of the male gaze in Hollywood.

I don't think I'm in the minority because that's why in Europe men can be shown with non-erect penises, and why men with non-erect penises in art.

I'm not sure what the current FCC laws, but you seem to referring to cultural standards rather than laws.




> Oh, so you mean men feel insecure if they don't have a constant raging hard-on? And you don't link this to the fact, that the penis is overly sexualized?


Well the vagina is sexualized too. You don't show women with their legs spread. 

I never disagreed with you about the penis being over-sexualized. You seem to be touchy on this issue so I'm exiting this thread.

Enjoy your penis talk.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Dicks, hum. Lets see. I've seen some pretty ugly dicks, yes not all dicks are pretty or attractive. Come to think about it i've seen more ugly dicks in my day than i've seen nice. Then again i haven't seen that many, so maybe i don't have enough to compare  Small dicks, twisted dicks, dicks that point down, curved in any way, skinny or short and fat...yuck  

Oh, and for fuck sake shave, nothing uglier than a hairy dick.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

P.S. Just to point out what I think is obvious "raging hard-ons" ARE sexual and have nothing to do with the unaroused male anatomy or the function of urination, also using words like "cock" aren't really helping your case for seeing the penis in a non-sexual manner.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I swear i've seen this same article posted in here before.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

My dick...





 





Pretty much.


----------



## Waiting (Jul 10, 2011)

I am laughing hysterically!!!!! LMFAO!!!!!!!

edit*
@*Ace Face*_http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=2348_ whats that vid? (they dont show up on my comp)

edit**
nvm i see it.... even my computer is freaking out lmao


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


> I don't follow. What is the "male gaze", and what does it have to do with dicks?


The "male gaze" originally came out of film theory in the 1970s (I believe), where the sexualisation of the women on screen led Laura Mulvey to argue that the "assumed" viewer of most (all?) film was a heterosexual man (by the way the camera frames their bodies, lingers on sexualised areas, and generally positions them). The reason why it's specifically attributed to straight men and not just anyone who happens to be attracted to women (e.g. lesbians or bisexual women) is that most formal film structure at this time encouraged viewers to identify almost exclusively with straight male protagonists, regardless of whether the viewer happened to be a man or a woman, adult or child. Because they often had little to no effect on the plot or structure of the film, Mulvey argued that their only formal purpose was to be looked at (she coins the term ‘to-be-looked-at-ness’), and that the only options a female viewer has to identify with what she sees is a) with the woman who is a sex object (which she describes as a masochistic subject position) and b) with the man who sees the woman as such and is a difficult identification to make because the cross-identification leads women to fetishize their own bodies. Although it is arguably less applicable in film than it once was (as a result of the introduction of female protagonists, etc.), it is still highly relevant in advertising today.

For example, this image. **Disclaimer: this image is suggestive of nudity**

This is a BMW ad. Despite the fact that BMW sells automobiles, their advertisement contains no automobiles at all (although it does contain the BMW logo, so all is not lost!) and, instead, a naked woman. Although it’s entirely possible that I’m just missing the point (I often do), the connection between naked woman and buying a luxury vehicle is not really transparent or intuitive to me. :tongue:

That aside, this is an excellent example of the male gaze since the woman in the advertisement is presenting herself to be looked at. She’s laying on her back, exposed, wearing nothing more than a pair of (if I may say so) very innocent looking come-fuck-me-eyes as if she were waiting for someone to climb into bed with her and ravish her. Since I happen to like naked women who look like they’re asking me to climb into bed with them and ravish them, I happen to enjoy. But it’s worth mentioning that my enjoyment of this advertisement is incidental: the target audience for high end automobiles that is assumed by advertisers is not that of the college-age, bisexual woman.

This image would be considered a reversal of the male gaze. **Disclaimer: this image contains mild nudity**

In this image, it’s a somewhat similar position of the body. Although not laying on his back, the male model is relaxed and open, draped on a chaise, with an even more alluring expression on his face. We could imagine that the viewer in this case, whoever it is (either a straight woman or a gay/bisexual man) is encouraged to look at his body in a sexual way, flaccid penis and all. In fact, it’s quite easy to construct a narrative based on this image alone: he’s waiting for his lover to return home (from work?)

What is most clear between these two images, is that we are used to looking at women’s bodies in the ways that they are depicted in the first image and we are not used to looking at men’s bodies in the way that is depicted in the second image, which is basically the point that I think @fourtines was trying to make, although she can certainly correct me if I’ve misunderstood the context: the male gaze is so prevalent in our society that we look at female and male bodies in different ways. And one consequence of that is that male penises in non-sexual contexts make us blush, look away, pretend they don’t exist because we’re afraid of what they look like soft (okay, maybe that was just me as a 14 year old girl, I don’t know :wink which is something that I think what you made a really good point of here:



dalsgaard said:


> They are considered extremely offensive. It's sort-of okay to see a naked woman in the public domain (So long as it's done tastefully), but for some reason it's impossible to have a tasteful nude shot when it's a man.


I agree with you. It’s a different kind of sexualisation than we usually talk about, but it’s an oversexualisation nonetheless. We might be able to say that the penis has been overimbued with sexual importance, perhaps somewhat similar to the ways in which it’s difficult for us to see women’s breasts in non-sexual contexts. Breastfeeding in public, for example, makes a lot of people blush and look away in a similar fashion to that of the (especially flaccid) penis. In fact, breastfeeding in public can be something that people have surprisingly strong feelings about (saying it's "disgusting" or "immoral") and it would not surprise me if most people responded in quite a similar fashion to explicit depictions of male nudity. And it's quite silly. As you pointed out, sex is one of the only things that men use their penises for, just like sex is only one of the things that women use their breasts for, and it does make it really difficult for men to talk about their bodies to both other men as well as their female partners.

I think this is a great thread and I'd love to check out that documentary.

ETA: It's also worth mentioning that Mulvey's male gaze and discussions of masochism/fetishisation should be situated within psychoanalysis.


----------



## Shades of Gray (Jan 13, 2012)

I don't think making a thread like this is going to do anything to make men any more secure. In fact, it will probably do the opposite, since typically ~90% of people who post about their penises have a penile size somewhere above the 95th percentile or are lying.

I'm a perfectly average 6-6.25 if ya'll are curious.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Why is it that guys don't talk honestly about their dicks, and the insecuries they have about them?-Because if you did people would think you were a loser. Being male is about being confident all the time, and of course, being sexually potent.

Why is the penis so overly sexualized, that we can't even glimpse it flaccid in public, without people basically fainting? (After all, men use it for other stuff as well)-Because it's a sex organ. It doesn't matter if it has other purposes. Sex organs are going to be seen sexually.

Why is it that women are becoming sexually liberated, but we, as men, are lacking so far behind?-For the same reason women can work outside the home with virtually no objections, but if a man stays at home he gets ostracised. Women's liberation groups don't care about men and there aren't very many men's liberation groups.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

Shades of Gray said:


> I don't think making a thread like this is going to do anything to make men any more secure. In fact, it will probably do the opposite, since typically ~90% of people who post about their penises have a penile size somewhere above the 95th percentile or are lying.
> 
> I'm a perfectly average 6-6.25 if ya'll are curious.


Pretty much agree, the threads accomplish nothing and make people insecure.

8 inches hurp derp,

I kid a bit over 5, the smaller side of average. Not that it matters, it's far more difficult or less common for women to orgasm from intercourse. So I read...


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I actually find it hilarious when dudes brag about having (or are sad about not having) a big dick. All the better to poke my cervix with and leave me hurting for the next three days? Yeah, no thank you. There really is no need for extra length-- it's not like you can cram it alll up there, and if you try to, I'll probably kill you.

-- viva's 2 cents


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

This thread=The Penis Monologues. XD


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

viva said:


> I actually find it hilarious when dudes brag about having (or are sad about not having) a big dick. All the better to poke my cervix with and leave me hurting for the next three days? Yeah, no thank you. There really is no need for extra length-- it's not like you can cram it alll up there, and if you try to, I'll probably kill you.
> 
> -- viva's 2 cents


I think viva wins the thread. 'Cause really, what every woman wants is to have a penis rammed into her cervix so that she can be reminded of her last pap smear. 'Cause that's a totally hot and romantic subject. Perhaps both involve lube! 

Click, click goes the speculum!


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> Click, click goes the speculum!


Thanks for the nightmares this will give me. :|


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Thanks for the nightmares this will give me. :|


Sorry Eerie! My sense of humor is dark and horrible.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Related to penises that are too long and cervixes. One of my close friends confided in me this about her (now ex) boyfriend our sophomore year in college:

"Really, when I say it's not the size of the wave but the motion in the ocean, I mean it. Because he has a huge dick, and I really just feel like he's doing construction work down there ... jackhammering away at my cervix. It's not very pleasurable."


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm with @viva
smaller to average is better
- slightly smaller is cute, large is like "what is that thing?!"
- when giving a bj, it's nice to be able to fit all/most of it in
- less likely to have curves


----------



## bengalcat (Dec 8, 2010)

I have to say that I feel disappointed about the way this thread has gone. Perhaps it never had a chance at doing well because there is such an ingrained need to belittle the subject for some reason. 

I did want to hear about men's experiences, from themselves. Not having a penis I'm quite fascinated by them. This whole "mind of its own" phenomenon is fascinating. Hearing about the things guys have tried to do is eye-opening. And...... being a woman, who has in the past had the odd niggly fret about boob symmetry or how something or other compares to other women, I found it kind of comforting and ....I don't know, uniting, to hear the honesty from dalsgaard. 

.... I don't know, I just feel like in a thread about vaginas, hearing a guy bang on about how most of the vaginas he's seen were so ugly would be considered offensive. Now although the thread title seems to suggest openness to anything to do with dicks, I felt like dalsgaard's intentions in creating it were pretty clear in his OP. 

Belittling the fact that guys do feel pressure over penis size doesn't add anything. Nor does putting down larger ones. It's as annoying as how in a thread about breast size some people try to reassure the small-breasted ones by saying something about how big ones only sag or look slutty or something. 

If guys have a shit-ton of concern over their penis and don't feel free to discuss it without trying to put some macho, save-face slant on it, then I think that some of the responses from women in this thread illustrate why. I feel quite bad for guys. 

I'm sorry for being school-teachery.... I guess if I were more sorry I wouldn't have done it... But I actually honestly, truly feel quite bad for guys right now. I guess I never realised before how big the resistance was, how many ways there are to slap them down for trying something different.

Thanks for making the thread anyway dalsgaard. It's been enlightening.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

yay a penis thread!! it sounds like you, like myself, are a little too open on this forum. Its ok though because im thoroughly interested in this topic and i hope that it will make men more comfortable.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

ok since no one has asked and im too scared to google it, what does jelqing mean?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Mendi the ISFJ said:


> *yay a penis thread!! it sounds like you, like myself, are a little too open on this forum*. Its ok though because im thoroughly interested in this topic and i hope that it will make men more comfortable.


you just slanted him condescendingly and then essentially said "please be comfortable and continue"


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

this thread promises much, but delivers little. 

more talk here about vaginas, cervices, and boobies than penises!


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> you just slanted him condescendingly and then essentially said "please be comfortable and continue"


didnt mean to be condescending, but he totally just shared his penis size, thats quite foward in my book. I relate that to myself in the way that i have, in the hopes for some wisdom from my peers, shared a little _too much_ about personal relationships on this site. I encourage him to keep the topic up because i think we should be able to talk about it and see pipis more often!


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

MyName said:


> Women's liberation groups don't care about men and there aren't very many men's liberation groups.


That's actually incredibly wrong about women's liberation and/or feminism.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

ok well ill bring it back on topic with a question: how common is it for a guy to be large when flaccid and not gain much length when erect, and how common is it for a guy to be smaller when flaccid and grow quite large when erect? which is more common? and any theories on why ?


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> That's actually incredibly wrong about women's liberation and/or feminism.


disagree 
the only women I've known other than my mother who actually cared about me did so either because they knew I was gay or thought I was sexy. women pretend to be more caring than men, but generally they aren't. granted, I don't mind the not caring part, not every woman is some sort of FJ 2w3 Paula Dean (I'm a pretty cold person myself for the most part), but I resent anyone who pretends to care about me either to manipulate me or for a false sense of superiority and in my experience, most of those people tend to be women.


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

This thread is like 'tits' for women,what's the big deal,it's a penis for gawwwds sake!!!!!!


----------



## donkeybals (Jan 13, 2011)

Okay, for the ones with small dicks or insecure about their penis (I'm not including myself in this list). All you have to do is become a pro at, erm, uh, kissing the beaver. Damn that still sounds dirty. Maybe even _infact_ dirtier. But if you get good at going down on girls that gives you an advantage. Girls always try to sound nice about it, but size matters.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana:2030966 said:


> the only women I've known other than my mother who actually cared about me did so either because they knew I was gay or thought I was sexy. women pretend to be more caring than men, but generally they aren't. granted, I don't mind the not caring part, not every woman is some sort of FJ 2w3 Paula Dean (I'm a pretty cold person myself for the most part), but I resent anyone who pretends to care about me either to manipulate me or for a false sense of superiority and in my experience, most of those people tend to be women.


It's interesting that you equate most women (I'm assuming, since you only exclude your mother) with members of the women's liberation movement (-->feminism, since the term women's liberation movement is rarely, if ever, used anymore) since most women actually tend not to be feminists, by their own admission.

I agree with @koalaroo. Feminism is very concerned with men's issues since it is concerned with _gender_, which affects men, women, and trans people. Pretty basic definition -- @MyName, if you're interested in learning more about it, I have plenty of resources I can track down for you, but I'm not going to derail this thread since I'm actually interested in seeing the responses to the OP.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

i have a question.

i didn't circumcise my kid because it seemed like child abuse to cut a piece off his organs for no good damn reason.

if you're circumcised, do you wish you weren't?
if you're not circumcised, do you wish you were?


----------



## AussieChick (Dec 27, 2010)

Khys said:


> i have a question.
> 
> i didn't circumcise my kid because it seemed like child abuse to cut a piece off his organs for no good damn reason.
> 
> ...


My sons are not circumcised for the same reason @Khys.Just because their father is circumcised doesn't mean that they have to be.I don't believe forcing anything on a child that is too young to voice their opinion.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

knittigan said:


> It's interesting that you equate most women (I'm assuming, since you only exclude your mother) with members of the women's liberation movement (-->feminism, since the term women's liberation movement is rarely, if ever, used anymore) since most women actually tend not to be feminists, by their own admission.
> 
> I agree with @koalaroo. Feminism is very concerned with men's issues since it is concerned with _gender_, which affects men, women, and trans people. Pretty basic definition -- @MyName, if you're interested in learning more about it, I have plenty of resources I can track down for you, but I'm not going to derail this thread since I'm actually interested in seeing the responses to the OP.


interesting, nearly all of the women I asked claim to be staunch feminists, I see your point though


----------



## Richard (Aug 16, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


> That's hilarious!
> 
> 
> I'm sorry man. Circumcision gone wrong is serious business, and no matter what, I hear it makes the tip a lot less sensitive. Do you have the same problem of not being able to wear a condom? My girlfriend has to be on the pill, because condoms are completely useless to me for a variety of reasons. Sometimes, when we're both in the mood, it'll just go completely wrong. It doesn't matter how hard we try, I simply can't get it up. I have real performance anxiety problems, but sometimes I think it's because my dick just doesn't always feel like being cooperative. When having a wank, sometimes it's rock-hard, but more often than not it's semi-soft. Maybe this has something to do with size? A big one needs more blood than a smaller one. Maybe, if you have a smaller penis, you don't have that problem to the same extent.
> ...


You said 5-6 inches in your previous post, but there’s a fairly large margin there. Do you have a better idea of your girth, it’s worrying to hear that it might be problematic.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

infinitewisdom said:


> I adjust my package tastefully


This ought to be in your signature! 



> in front of my female friends and its not a big deal either unless you act all wired. Granted, initially some had comments trying to embarrass me but I turned the joke around on them by accusing them of having a dirty mind. The same goes with accidentally leaving my zipper down. I joke about leaving it open for air conditioning. They laugh rather than preying on your embarrassment.
> 
> lmao @ telling others you have a small one. I've done it before or say I suck in bed and the reaction has been hilarious.


I've received a couple of comments on my hands and feet. My hands and feet are very small for a guy, and there are a lot of people out there who beleive the myth that "Big hands/feet = big dick". I've even had women come up to me at parties saying "You know what they say about guys with small feet?".

The first time this happened, I got angry and felt really insulted. I almost yelled back at her: "That's a myth! Mine is bigger than average". She retorted: "Yeah, right. Of course you'd say that". At that point I almost dropped my pants then and there, and dickslapped her. Ok, maybe I didn't, but I wanted to.  Now when people make that comment, I just reply: "You're just trying to provoke me, so I'll drop my pants. Not going to work, lady" which also gets a lot of laughs.

I think my greatest insecurity about my dick these days, is that it's not working as well as I'd like it to. In the past, I used to be more obsessed about its shape. The downward bend makes it sort of flat. Now I just joke that I call him "Captain Hook". But not being able to get it up a lot of times, is a big blow to my self-esteem, especially because I'm only 26.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


> So, I've got some questions:
> Why is it that guys don't talk honestly about their dicks, and the insecurities they have about them?


I believe it's because this stupid "alpha male culture" dictates that men can't have flaws, emotions or insecurities. You don't usually see guys talking about their feelings with other guys too. It's all part of the same problem that puts men on a pedestal and women at men's will.

Women are forced to become sexual objects, and we are forced to maintain an image of perfection.



Khys said:


> i didn't circumcise my kid because it seemed like child abuse to cut a piece off his organs for no good damn reason.


I totally support your decision. I don't believe parents have the right to make their child partake in a medical procedure that won't substantially improve his quality of life without his consent.

The only valid opposing argument I've heard so far was that the procedure is safer when performed during the neonatal period, but ultimately, it's not enough to convince me you can't let your child decide.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh hai I heard this thread is about dicks?


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Richard said:


> You said 5-6 inches in your previous post, but there’s a fairly large margin there. Do you have a better idea of your girth, it’s worrying to hear that it might be problematic.


Honestly, that was a guess because I don't have a tape measure at hand, only a ruler. But I'm pretty sure the girth is not the problem in itself, it's the 'width'. My dick doesn't have a cylindrical shape, it's sort of flat. So if I measure my dick accross, it's around 2 inches in width. I've thought a lot about whether my dick is just weird, of if she had a vagina that was especially small. I think it's a bit of both.

Damn, I haven't measured my dick this much since my high school days.


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

I've been a beneficiary of the myth thus my ability to joke about having a mini johnson. Sorry to hear about the esteem issue or whatever you want to call it regarding your penis. It sucks. Have you tried exercise or meds?


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

xoea said:


> After reading what you said, maybe you should try fully-clothed sex? And have your girlfriend understand that you want to try something more spontaneous rather than it being prepared for? As Richard, said being mentally prepared can help, and it has helped me and clothed sex can really be awesome... at least to get into the groove at first at the very least.


Maybe I ought ot try that, thanks. 



> Also sorry to hear about that lack of sex in a relationship due to width, I'm not an expert but it's hard to tell how wide a girl's genitals are and you can't exactly ask them at the start of a relationship. xD For what it's worth, while I was a latent homosexual, after two and a half years with a girlfriend we finally thought to have sex and I couldn't even get it up due to lack of attraction (my god that was embarrassing).


Yeah, it's embarrassing as hell. I remember first time it happened to me, I was on the verge of tears. I felt like such a loser.
It's no wonder you couldn't get it up, if you're a homosexual though. LOL!

When I was with the girlfriend I couldn't have sex with, we did lots of other things. Like, really freaky fetish stuff and S/M. I didn't have problems getting it hard back then, because what we did was really wild and often unconventional. I think this is why I sometimes have difficulty getting it up with my current girlfriend. I love being dominated, doing roleplaying games, having fun with toys, and doing it outdoors - kinky stuff like that. But all she wants is doggystyle from time to time - and that bores me like hell. I have no view from that angle, I can't feel as much as I'd like to, and I can't see what the fuck I'm doing from that angle. We've tried to work out ways to make our sexlives a little more crazy, because that's what I like. For instance, I bought a microscope last year. She wanted to see what sperm cells looked like, so she asked me all nonchalantly if I could 'produce some specimen'. For some reason, that made me really damn horny. I guess I'm kinky that way, but she's usually pretty conservative.

Anyway, thanks for the 'doing it clothed' advice, maybe that's worth considering. Then there's going to be a lot less pressure.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

infinitewisdom said:


> I've been a beneficiary of the myth thus my ability to joke about having a mini johnson. Sorry to hear about the esteem issue or whatever you want to call it regarding your penis. It sucks. Have you tried exercise or meds?


No meds, but I've considered it often. Exercise doesn't work. I recently quit smoking, and that has helped a fair deal. Hopefully it'll make it go easier!


----------



## bromide (Nov 28, 2011)

I am a penis fan, I think they're awesome crooked or straight, shorter or longer, wider or thinner. I like how fun they are to play with, how the skin is silky soft surrounding hardness, how much pleasure they can bring to a lover's face with the right touch or lick, how good they feel inside me. The idea that there is a lot of insecurity stemming from size and shape makes me sad though I know that our cultures perpetuate that by talking about penises as though they were some sort of physical embodiment of masculinity rather than just a male sex organ. Anyone who is obsessed with size is most likely not worth your time, because that's a shallow criteria to judge someone by. 

Keep on penising, penis-wielders. 

<3
An INFP fan


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Eerie said:


> But if you were not circumcised, would not not be your "own." therefore just like any part of your body that you clean when you take a shower? It's not like it's rocket science to clean a penis.  idk, whenever people pull the "cleaning" thing it just sort of baffles me. But uh, don't mind me. I really don't need to somehow turn this thread into a thread about circumcision, all hell would break loose.


Circumcised men can only go off of what they hear, since most men are only familiar with their own penises. You hear it all over the place that uncircumcised penises require more cleaning. Then there's the whole smegma thing. It makes it sound like you'd have to wash your penis daily, maybe even twice a day. And to be honest, not everyone showers daily or even every other day.

It understandable that it's possibly not as big of an issue as it seems to be to us circumcised men, but I rest my case.


----------



## DinoFFS (Jul 4, 2010)

I got circumcised as an adult (21 years old), due to having too tight foreskin and being a "grower".
So first I'd like to say it's only a hygiene issue if you are a complete moron, or if you are completely unable to wash yourself. It's not that hard to figure out you should wash under there, especially considering that smegma ("dick cheese") is real smelly. Second, it is VERY true that you lose most sensitivity in the head after a circumcision. Two weeks after surgery I had lost about 50% sensitivity, kinda sucks but I wouldn't want to be that sensitive when it's always out in the open anyways.

But unfortunately I can't give any impressions on the difference between having sex with or without foreskin as I am still a virgin, but I would imagine the added sensitivity would be very nice.

Just my two cents.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

There's the argument that the extra sensitivity is nice, and then there's the argument that the extra sensitivity will make the guy come too soon. Either way, doesn't matter to me whether the guy is circumcised or not.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

@dalsgaard so are you just holding on to the skin then?

also i have heard men joking about having a super tiny penis. I think that perhaps they are going with the logic that if they over-exaggerate the tinyness that no one will believe it or that some woman might want to check it out.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

infinitewisdom said:


> @dalsgaard some women adjust their bra infront of others and it's not a big deal is it? I adjust my package tastefully (poor choice word) in front of my female friends and its not a big deal either unless you act all weird. Granted, initially some had comments trying to embarrass me but I turned the joke around on them by accusing them of having a dirty mind. The same goes with accidentally leaving my zipper down. I joke about leaving it open for air conditioning. They laugh rather than preying on your embarrassment.
> 
> lmao @ telling others you have a small one. I've done it before or say I suck in bed and the reaction has been hilarious.


you should have to wear a ball bra, cmon society his balls are sagging we must shun him! Bras are very uncomfortable most of the time and they will require adjusting at some point, its not about the boobs at all really, more the straps and underwires. If you had a ball bra im sure you would need to adjust it as well (might help with the sticky situation).


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

infinitewisdom said:


> Have you tried exercise or meds?


ha ha what make the rest of the body smaller so the penis looks bigger by comparison?


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Jazzanova said:


> Circumcised men can only go off of what they hear, since most men are only familiar with their own penises. You hear it all over the place that uncircumcised penises require more cleaning. Then there's the whole smegma thing. *It makes it sound like you'd have to wash your penis daily, maybe even twice a day. And to be honest, not everyone showers daily or even every other day.*
> 
> It understandable that it's possibly not as big of an issue as it seems to be to us circumcised men, but I rest my case.


please men, bathe at least every other day. please! You want people to put that in their mouth dont you?


----------



## infinitewisdom (Jan 23, 2011)

Cardio for increased blood flow to the foot.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Given the descriptions here and finding out what women "really" want is actually making me less insecure about what I've been given :blushed:


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Jawz said:


> Given the descriptions here and finding out what women "really" want is actually making me less insecure about what I've been given :blushed:


wait i missed that, what do we really want?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

DarkWarrior said:


> less common for women to orgasm from intercourse.


Ahhhhh. Lol no.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

@redmanXNTP
You're pretty lucky about all this kind of stuff. I've always been anxious about sex for a variety of reasons. I felt so much pressure the first time, that I wasn't able to get it up! So I just concentrated on satisfying her orally, but that wasn't exactly what she expected. I went through a long period in my life, where sex literaly made me scared. I was so afraid of the prospect of having sex, because I experienced those times when I couldn't get it up, that I actually avoided it actively. My problem has never been, that I didn't want to satisfy a woman. On the contrary, my great problem was that I was so afraid that I couldn't, or wasn't able to do satisfy her, that my erections simply didn't come about.

It's not something you talk to the guys about. They'll just assume you're "Not a man", or if they have experienced the same thing themselves, they're not likely to admit it. But I have a feeling that it happens far more often, than people would like to admit to. ED is often psychological in nature. And if you don't talk about psychological issues, then you're not going to counter them. So it's a really vicious circle. Anyway, lately I've been having a good stride. It's been working when it was supposed to work. But far too much energy goes into worrying about this. Energy that I could otherwise have used on just enjoying having sex. Because sex is supposed to be fun, but all too often, it feels like a chore.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

Hosker said:


> It's not like anyone besides a partner is going to see it - discuss it with her.


Unless you're gay or your partner had a sex change operation, I don't think she will be able to provide much insight about the subject.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Hosker said:


> "Bendy" XD Is it wrong that I laughed?


Yes.



> Guys don't talk about it because it would be incredibly awkward. Why would someone want to discuss it anyway? It's not like anyone besides a partner is going to see it - discuss it with her.


Next time, try reading the thread.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


> [MENTION=22373]It's not something you talk to the guys about. They'll just assume you're "Not a man", *or if they have experienced the same thing themselves, they're not likely to admit it. *But I have a feeling that it happens far more often, than people would like to admit to.


Bingo. Guys are idiots, and when it comes to sexual performance they're particularly idiots when younger. I was too, so I say that from no position of superiority, just perspective. You'll find as you get on in life that people always seem to need something to puff out their chests about, and typically inflate at least one part of their life out of a mixture of pride and insecurity, most often their professional stature. It's actually comical. 

Anyway, all is not as it seems, despite what people claim about themselves. 



dalsgaard said:


> [MENTION=22373]ED is often psychological in nature. And if you don't talk about psychological issues, then you're not going to counter them.


Unless you've got a physical problem, sexual performance is mind over matter. If you're nervous, you can probably tell her about it. The truth is most women are too, and if they're emotionally invested in you then they're not going to want you to feel uncomfortable and will be supportive, which by itself should help your anxiety.


----------



## pullinve (Jan 16, 2012)

I lost my insecurities when I was in the marine corps. Learned pretty quick that I may not have the biggest but I damn sure don't have the smallest i got almost 7 so I'm happy in my own skin.


----------



## DarkWarrior (Sep 21, 2011)

Promethea said:


> Ahhhhh. Lol no.


 Sex Study Says Female Orgasm Eludes Majority of Women - ABC News

Ya most women need more than just intercourse. Well according to the study. Which is what I meant.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

You know, most people pass through insecure periods in their lives - it's actually something that many of us have in common. I have to admit to being horrified on behalf of those who have actually been belittled about or even during sex (not in a pardoxically pleasing sado-masochistic way). Once or twice my partner brought anger and impatience into the bedroom, hurting me physically one of those times. For me, the ripple effect was bigger than I would have thought. For many encounters afterward, I would shut down, anticipating further conflict or pain. So I feel for those who suffer or have suffered.

On another note - those who have been self conscious about "curvature". You never know when that aspect will turn into a good thing. As I've aged, things have changed, including G-spot sensitivity. A curved penis, thrusting at a particular angle can REALLY warm that baby up, which results in a fantastic orgasmic sensation.

I tip my hat to the noble penis. I am a fan, and think they are wonderful, in their variety and all that they do!


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Zster said:


> I tip my hat to the noble penis. I am a fan, and think they are wonderful, in their variety and all that they do!


You make my, um, heart swell with pride.


----------



## ProfessorLiver (Mar 19, 2011)

*Why is it that guys don't talk honestly about their dicks, and the insecuries they have about them?*
Because it's weird, dude. It is an odd topic of conversation. I have had a few quick words with a few male friends of mine on the subject and it wasn't too awkward. Just dicks. But I think a protracted conversation on the subject would be offsetting and more than a little emasculating.

*Why is the penis so overly sexualized, that we can't even glimpse it flaccid in public, without people basically fainting? (After all, men use it for other stuff as well)*
I don't know how many uses your Swiss Army Dong has, but mine is basically for three, sex, pissing, and shredding wicked metal solos. With the exception of the last, which isn't very common, those functions are both seen as not really suitable for public display unless it's New Year's. Breasts can be tastefully portrayed, as nothing is inherently sexual about them; that is, they are not used strictly for sex. You run into problems when you try portraying a penis or vagina, both of which carry heavy sexual connotations because, um, they are _sex organs_. The thing is, is that nude sculptures from Greece and the like barely gave a passing thought to the nudity of their subjects, and the larger picture was portrayed, rather than the, ah, smaller member of the group. These days, though, since sexuality pervades everyday life, it would be difficult for a sculptor or painter to make a male nude piece without drawing unconscious attention to the Johnson.

*Why is it that women are becoming sexually liberated, but we, as men, are lacking so far behind?*
I didn't know we were lagging behind, I just think the male community at large (heh heh) doesn't take much interest in the subject of other guys' sexuality, or at least not as much as most women do in each other's. I've never really felt the need to proudly and regally display my wang in all of it's veiny glory, except for that one night in Reno.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

I think it's art to us, because we have the internet, advertising and the like, its not porn it's art, but I would say all art is geared toward the shock effect. The Renaissance is the time period where they started making the human body three dimensional with depth and space, so a chisled penis with scrotum plopped on to a muscular body, and it was new, that's pretty pornographic. 




dalsgaard said:


> Inspired by this documentary:
> My Penis And Everyone Else’s | Watch Free Documentary Online
> 
> The old greek statues had plenty of athletic looking men, with average size (Sometimes even small) penises. We look at that, and think: "Art". The naked male body used to be completely okay in the public forum, so long as there was no erection. Hell, the many first Olympics were even done by men in the nude! Among the ancient greeks, a small penis was considered the ideal. Compare that to today, when so many guys are completely obsessed with their own penis size, and want it to be bigger, bigger and bigger, even risking dangerous surgery and crappy alternative medicines.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

most of my friends (both straight and gay) talk a lot about dicks. in general I've noticed guys who are ExxP seem much more open to talking about such things


----------



## jadedtortoise (Mar 17, 2010)

Big dick; small dick; if you are confident it doesn't really matter. 

My personal preference is circumcised, 5-8inches, and thick. However, a guy with a atypical shape would probably provide a very nice change up, since the vagina is made to accommodate the norm. I'm betting it would add just slightly more friction


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

I think there is some amount of social stigma against men talking about their penises. I don't know how fair that is to make comparisons to talking about vaginas. I think that there's much greater understanding of the functionality of the penis than the vagina and its environs among the general public (both male and female), and penises are a much less taboo subject. I think vaginas are seen as unclean to a lot of people, while penises are this glorified kind of a... weapon?

Even the words themselves seem to have differing weight. Penis, vagina. I had a female coworker and friend years ago who I used to greet with the word "labia" because it made her laugh so hard.

Art is kind of an exception in my experience. I don't consider fine art nudes sexual, whether male or female.


----------



## TJSeabury (Nov 23, 2010)

dalsgaard said:


> So, why is it that we don't talk about dicks? You know, I haven't told a living soul about the insecurities I have about mine, apart from my girlfriend.


Because it'll make you soft!


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

ProfessorLiver said:


> *Why is it that women are becoming sexually liberated, but we, as men, are lacking so far behind?*
> I didn't know we were lagging behind, I just think the male community at large (heh heh) doesn't take much interest in the subject of other guys' sexuality, or at least not as much as most women do in each other's. I've never really felt the need to proudly and regally display my wang in all of it's veiny glory, except for that one night in Reno.


Or maybe men didn't need to be sexually "liberated" in the first place. Isn't that sort of asking why that stray dog never ran away?


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

I remember a person did these beautifully detailed drawings about the various penile shapes (it was a comical thread) on an online forum. It went something like this

1.) The Slim Jim: The shaft and glans are both small down the full length
2.) The Mushroom: The glans is large, the shaft is small down the full length
3.) The Bratwurst/Knackwurst: The shaft and glans are both thick down the full length
4.) The Bullet: The shaft is thick progressively tapering down to the glans
5.) The Coke-Bottle: The shaft starts out thick then tapers down the length; it widens out, then narrows back down nearing the glans.
6.) The Cobra: The shaft is thinner down most of the length, widening out, then narrowing to the glans

R.C.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

RobynC said:


> I remember a person did these beautifully detailed drawings about the various penile shapes (it was a comical thread) on an online forum. It went something like this
> 
> 1.) The Slim Jim: The shaft and glans are both small down the full length
> 2.) The Mushroom: The glans is large, the shaft is small down the full length
> ...


Sounds like 4chan.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been very open with my children about their feelings, their bodies and their sexuality. 

I made sure my daughters didn't buy into the 'body image' stereotype of being stick thin, with huge breasts, and I have taught my son that men who brag about their penis being super huge, are insecure. I have always had very open disscussions with my son about any questions or concerns about his penis. We disscussed, and still do discuss, size, shape, what is normal, what is not, etc. We talk about Masturbation and what is normal(all the time) vs. what is not(never wanting to do anything but, or not leaving your room for days to do anything else). We talk about porn, we talk about fantasies and how they are normal. Males don't seem to really talk about these things often, until they can sit in a bar, and get drunk enough to be comfortable talking about it. I think we as women often talk about our bodies openly, as women by nature socialize and support each other. If one in a group of girl friends have breast cancer, that is all you will hear, breast jokes, see shirts of support and talk, talk, talk, about it. This goes back to males not being encouraged to share their feelings, their fears and insecurities. I will say again that unless we raise our sons different, they will grow into disfunctional men that will not be able to talk and ask for support when they need it. I would love to see it different, so males feel free to talk about their bodies like women do.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

@dalsgaard, you might find these interesting and relevant to the discussion I think you originally wanted to have about penises:

Shame, mystery, and vulnerability: a very long post about the penis and the longing for acceptance

Of never feeling hot: the missing narrative of desire in the lives of straight men


----------



## nadjasix (Jun 14, 2011)

knittigan said:


> @_dalsgaard_ , you might find these interesting and relevant to the discussion I think you originally wanted to have about penises:
> 
> Shame, mystery, and vulnerability: a very long post about the penis and the longing for acceptance
> 
> Of never feeling hot: the missing narrative of desire in the lives of straight men


If you're a straight female and talk about how you think men are hot, physically, it's teh bad. "Normal" people see it as weird, even weirder than if gay men talk about finding men hot. I've always found that strange. This Bordo lady is right on... I've always read Schwyzer's blog...


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

Penises, uh? I don't really have much to say about them, really. My insecurity has nothing to do with my dick itself and all to do with the f*cking Amazonian rainforest that surrounds it. Pisses me off so much. (pun no intended) It's not the end of the world though, I'll simply trim it down when the time for it eventually comes. (pun not intended)

All in all, I still definitely feel like my sausage and the surrounding area are the least of my worries right now.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> This thread=The Penis Monologues. XD


 I'm actually holding auditions for The Penis Monologues. 

MEN-Please come to the audition prepared to read from the script below:

"My penis is angry. It is. It's pissed off. My penis is furious and it needs to talk. It needs to talk about all this shit. It needs to talk to you. I mean what's the deal — an army of people out there thinking up ways to torture my poor-ass, gentle loving penis. Spending their days constructing psycho products, and nasty ideas to undermine my cock. Penis Motherfuckers!"


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


> Why is it that guys don't talk honestly about their dicks, and the insecuries they have about them?


I don't think any guy I've been with has been insecure about his dick - maybe it's just you? Anyway, why would guys sit around talking about that stuff? It's not like we women sit around bitching about our tits or complaining that our clits are inadequate.


----------



## Lackjester (Aug 16, 2011)

Super Awesome said:


> I don't think any guy I've been with has been insecure about his dick - maybe it's just you? Anyway, why would guys sit around talking about that stuff? It's not like we women sit around bitching about our tits or complaining that our clits are inadequate.


There's something very refreshing and captivating about sharing or reading taboo, awkward or personal stuff every once in a while... 

Not everyone's a perfect little drone and life's definitely more interesting that way.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you @dalsgaard for posting this topic. I've been thinking that it would be nice to have a thread like this for guys to talk because I don't think too many men talk about this. I will share some of my experience with fears about my dick and sexual performance. I'll start off by saying that when I was younger I was extremely shy around females and very self conscious. I had a very nervous disposition and constantly worried about what others thought of me. For most of my life I would say that I was scared of females and felt like they had power over me because they could make me hard. I was very ashamed of this and felt like a pervert. For a while in my early to mid twenties I always seemed to get more attention from gay men which also was hard for me because I didn't think that I was gay, just very shy around females. 

Anyway, my first sexual experience happened at around age 20. I was extremely drunk that night and couldn't get hard. The girl was very good about it and didn't embarass or humiliate me in any way. A few days after that I never ran into her again. But I think this set the stage for a lot of anxiety about my ability to perform. I also always had fears about not being able to last a long time in bed and that I wouldn't be able to satisfy women. I remember talking to a friend once and she told me that her ex boyfriend could stay hard for 8 hours. And I was like wow, I last like a couple minutes when masturbating. So I didn't feel like a real man and the thought of her having sex with him for like 8 hours really turned me on.

A few years later I was partying a lot and doing a lot of drugs. One night I agreed to go to another guys apartment. I think I agreed to do this because I liked that he was paying attention to me and I always felt invisible around women. That I wasn't sexually attractive to them. Long story short, I was really high and agreed to let him give me a blowjob. After a few minutes I changed my mind but I was to scared and high, etc to fight him off. I just froze and he wouldn't stop when I asked him. I guess this really made me question my sexuality and I was also extremely angry that I didn't fight him. In my mind, I wished I would have been able to kick his ass. The next weekend, my sister called asking me to go out and I didn't want too. I told her what had happened the weekend before. She said she had talked to the same guy and he was sorry and wanted to make up for it by buying us drugs. So against my better judgment; I went out that night. Which I just further degraded myself by accepting drugs and that just made me feel dirty or like a whore. 

At thirty I got my first girlfriend. I was still a virgin at this time. It was a bad relationship from the start. She new I was a virgin and said she wanted to help me with this and that she would be patient with me. She was very pushy. I had problems getting hard, probably because I felt like I was getting pushed and that she wasn't respecting my wishes. Also was in college so was under stress to do well in classes. We did the clothes sex thing which I enjoyed. I think because their wasn't as much pressure to this. Then she started accusing me of getting her turned on and then I would stop and get scared. Most of the time it was her starting these make out sessions promising we would only kiss and then she kept pushing for more. We had sex the about 2.5 months into the relationship and it wasn't that great. I was only semi hard. And after that it was like a month before we had sex again. That was good. And then she would refuse to sleep with me or touch me; like I said it was a bad relationship and it ended. 

One really painful experience in that relationship was when I told her about what happened with that guy. She started crying after and I couldn't figure out why. I asked and she talked about me being gay and her having fallen for a gay man. I was really hurt by this as it felt like I had opened up to her with a very difficult thing for me to talk about and she reacted to how it affected her. It seemed extremely selfish to me. As the relationship ended I found myself getting turned on by the idea of her having sex with well endowed guys that could please her like I couldn't. After we broke up, I often pictured her having sex with her new boyfriend and he was huge. And now a lot of my fantasies involve cuckolding or humiliation. A lot of time I don't picture myself having sex with women, but rather I think of them getting pounded by some huge stud that can go for hours. Slowly I feel I am starting to accept myself. Thanks to all the guys and girls who shared before with their experiences as it is comforting to know that I am not the only one who struggles in this area. I think as guys we need to talk more about this stuff. It seems easier to talk about it with women sometimes; which is okay. But I still think it would be best if we talked about with other men in an open manner where we aren't judged or judging others.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

dalsgaard said:


> Inspired by this documentary:
> My Penis And Everyone Else’s | Watch Free Documentary Online



This a better movie than many so called "documentaries". This is sort of what a documentary should be. Michael Moore doesn't do it for me anymore.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry, I'm highly attracted to the penis so I can't stop clicking on this thread. They are beautiful all shapes and sizes. :happy:

I hope every man embraces their penis! I know I do! Wait..that didn't come out right. 


Anyway:


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, i too feel insecure sometimes. For me, the source of my insecurities is lack of experience. It's true that this is something men don't talk about, generally speaking. I know some of my friends have the same issue because i've known them all my life, but we never actually bring it up. It's just something that's mutually understood i suppose, but too embarassing to talk about. To be honest, i find it embarassing even typing it out for perfect strangers to read.

I can remember one instance when a friend of mine who does have a lot of experience seemed to comment on it indirectly, by mentioning some other guy i had never heard of who didn't have much experience... and the way he looked at me gave me the feeling this was his way of making a nice gesture or something, like implicitly telling me he doesn't think any differently of me. Perhaps i was just imagining things, but i could see him doing such a thing. That's the closest i've ever come to discussing sexual insecurity with my friends openly :laughing:


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

As far as the physical side is concerned, i'm glad to say that i'm quite pleased with my penis. It's not perfect, especially since i snapped my frenulum a while ago which left a bit of a scar, but that only gives it character... or so i like to believe  It's only noticable upon very close inspection anyway and doesn't reduce its functionality and sensitivity at all... and i'm content with the size and shape. I like how it has some nice veins on it. I once tied a little red ribbon around it and i'll be damned if it didn't look like Rambo.

On a related note: although it's not exactly a source of insecurity, i am slightly less satisfied with my testicles. I'm not sure if there even is such a thing as an appealing nutsack, but i feel it attenuates that Rambo look i'm going for when the bottom half of the package looked like someone wrapped two plums in uncooked chicken skin and dropped it on the floor at a barber who just trimmed the dead ends of some guy's Jewfro.

These mental images you now can't unsee were brought to you by my blatant disregard for dignity in regards to anything that doesn't involve my own shame and insecurity ©


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

Super Awesome said:


> I don't think any guy I've been with has been insecure about his dick - maybe it's just you? Anyway, why would guys sit around talking about that stuff? It's not like we women sit around bitching about our tits or complaining that our clits are inadequate.


You know, I was about to respond seriously - but then I looked at your screenname and your avatar.

Wow. Good one.


----------



## dalsgaard (Aug 14, 2010)

lifeisanillusion said:


> I'll start off by saying that when I was younger I was extremely shy around females and very self conscious. I had a very nervous disposition and constantly worried about what others thought of me. For most of my life I would say that I was scared of females and felt like they had power over me because they could make me hard. I was very ashamed of this and felt like a pervert.


I had the exact same experience. It felt like I wasn't in control, or like women had this secret power over me, that they could use for whatever benefit they wanted. And as soon as they turned 13, they really _did_. They'd use sexual teasing as a way to persuade me to do them favors, and I'd often comply in spite of my better judgement. This is something hollywood laughs about, but for me it was a humiliating situation. I really didn't want to feel powerless like that. I fucking hated it. They weren't really interested in ME, they were interested in me giving them tech advice, or perhaps helping them with their homework. Often they would just toy with me for the fun of it, because they knew what effect it had. I felt absolutely worthless, especially because I am a very intelligent individual. I knew exactly why they did it, how they did it, and what was behind it, but I couldn't control myself. Psychologically, I enjoyed it but I hated it at the same time but mostly it was just humiliating.



> now a lot of my fantasies involve cuckolding or humiliation.


Funny how that works out, huh? I'm turned on by male submission and domineering women. I've fantasies about being almost 'raped' by women for a long time, and I'm fairly sure these fantasies came about because of how I felt as a teenager. Being into this sort of thing as a guy, is just universally laughable. If you see a submissive male on TV; then you just know that he's going to be a huge loser. Personally, I don't mind it anymore - it's part of who I am. But it's really hard not to fit the norm when you're young.


----------



## Grac3 (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't think that any guy should have to feel insecure about his dick. I mean, don't show it off if it isn't pretty, but don't feel so ashamed that you feel the need to change it if there's nothing wrong with it. I like them. They're obviously pleasurable. I don't like the way they all look, of course. Just don't step out on a ledge if you're not semi-sure about the reaction.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Evolution explains many things. Change comes about when there is a characteristic that gives the bearer of that characteristic an advantage in reproduction. Breasts imply fertility, thus big breasted women get chosen at a younger age and thus get an earlier start on other women, thus they have an advantage over less well endowed women so they are likely to succeed in reproducing more over their life span than other women. Thus physical attributes that are visible in public are more likely to secure a reproductive mate, and thus be advantageous in gene pool voting (reproducing and thus spreading ones DNA further into the population; the more the merrier in point of view of evolution). This knowledge base of what a pretty woman looks like is drummed into our heads by marketers who use pretty women to sell everything from cars to garden hose. Female models tend to be tall, or petite, but not overweight. Blondes get the nod because of the extra stimulation of the eye by the light bouncing off their hair. 

The penis is not open to such preview. A girl may notice a boy has an erection, or she may feel his erection when they dance together. The visual appearance of it, however, is not a big advantage to gene pool participation because the looks of the penis are not usually an issue with whether or not she will allow him to penetrate her with it. She is more focused on whether he is a nice guy, will provide her with a future and stability. He, on the other hand, has chosen her and out maneuvered competing males to win reproduction rights with her. Thus the visual appearance is not a factor in evolution. 

Digger Blue


----------



## TheCrucible (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it strange that I have absolutely no insecurity about my penis? I mean it can be finicky if I don't like the girl very much, but then again you shouldn't be going that far in the sack if you don't! Besides, it's unchangeable. I like to focus on what I can change, like my muscle mass, or my wardrobe, or how to better interact with women. 

The male image in the media is skewed because of who is watching TV, disparities in sexual desire among men and women, and social pressures on women not to express attraction openly. Even in MY head, the image of a male in public is one of the peeping tom, or a general pervert.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> I'm actually holding auditions for The Penis Monologues.
> 
> MEN-Please come to the audition prepared to read from the script below:
> 
> "My penis is angry. It is. It's pissed off. My penis is furious and it needs to talk. It needs to talk about all this shit. It needs to talk to you. I mean what's the deal — an army of people out there thinking up ways to torture my poor-ass, gentle loving penis. Spending their days constructing psycho products, and nasty ideas to undermine my cock. Penis Motherfuckers!"


OMG, I'm still laughing!!!

(I was in the Vagina Monologues a few years back, and damn this is funny!)


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

lifeisanillusion said:


> ...One really painful experience in that relationship was when I told her about what happened with that guy. She started crying after and I couldn't figure out why. I asked and she talked about me being gay and her having fallen for a gay man. I was really hurt by this as it felt like I had opened up to her with a very difficult thing for me to talk about and she reacted to how it affected her. It seemed extremely selfish to me.


I'm so sorry you experienced this kind of rejection/ignorance. Men can do this too -- get all freaky about their sexuality when a lover shares something personal and vulnerable with them -- and it sucks no matter which gender is doing it. I mean, it is what it is, obviously she was impacted by what you shared; but the reality is that she was insecure about her own femininity to the point of feeling like she was less of a woman because you once a long time ago while drunk/high had a sexual encounter with another male. Her freak-out was self-absorption, it wasn't about you really at all; you have nothing to be ashamed of and I wish she had been able to be supportive rather than fragile.




> Thanks to all the guys and girls who shared before with their experiences as it is comforting to know that I am not the only one who struggles in this area. I think as guys we need to talk more about this stuff. It seems easier to talk about it with women sometimes; which is okay. But I still think it would be best if we talked about with other men in an open manner where we aren't judged or judging others.


I think it's a neat idea for a thread. Women seem to find it easier to share about very personal things, including sex talk; but you guys don't seem to talk enough about things like this and carry a lot within your self-imposed silences, for no good reason. Plus, it's fascinating to see what is actually going on inside your heads.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm only insecure about my dick if I haven't maintained the area ie. I need a shower or I haven't trimmed in a while.
Other than that I have been blessed with nice ladies telling me how good mine is... take note females: compliment your guys dick even if it's bad and even if you hate him  do men a favor!


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Vasili Syrakis said:


> take note females: compliment your guys dick even if it's bad and even if you hate him  do men a favor!


I agree. Even if I didn't like my boyfriend's penis, I'd never, ever tell him. Having someone insult your genitals can be incredibly traumatising.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

This is one self image issue that I personally have no problem with. )

_(Probably the only one, but still... P)_


----------



## Ann Kane (Sep 30, 2011)

Super Awesome said:


> I don't think any guy I've been with has been insecure about his dick - maybe it's just you? Anyway, why would guys sit around talking about that stuff? It's not like we women sit around bitching about our tits or complaining that our clits are inadequate.


actually we do. i can think of several female friends that have complained about my boobs being bigger.

plus, we females get awfully catty with each other when we're jealous...i say 'we' meaning "they". i'm not the jealous type, but in my quest for female friends, i often slapped wth a the REJECTED stamp on my forehead...I"m absolutely sure this has nothing to do with my looks *lie*

with some exceptions ,guys arent as catty about crap as women are. I hate being a straight woman.


----------



## adizzy (Aug 6, 2011)

I am not too worried about my size. Like all guys I used to be when I was growing up.
I am worried about being circumsized. Some girls in the US seem not to like it. And from what I hear it smells worse. But showering and some lotion seem to take care of anything as far as I can tell.


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

*Great Line about Dicks*

"He's Dickless!" This comes from Ghost Busters, possibly the sequel. 
"Well, I didn't see for myself, but I have very good sources!"


----------



## Digger Blue (Dec 1, 2010)

Keep in mind, folks, it is men who are concerned by dick size. That comes from puberty when it grew from teenie weenie to huge overnight. It once was only for squirting, then it became huge and demonstrated tricks and fantastic sensations.

Women seldom talk about penis size, and I have to wonder what it is like for a woman who is getting laid by a small boner vs a larger boner. I suspect the large boner is much more likely to inflict pain, and a guy who is careful is more likely to get additional sack time than a gallantly charging stud who inflicts pain with no concern for her comfort. For a woman, the dick is only part of the experience. But I guess that is wandering from the topic of this thread a bit. This is about Dicks.


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

When I was younger, I used to think that a lot of my insecurities had to do with the size of my dick and that if it was bigger than that would solve all my problems. Now I realize that really doesn't have anything to do with it. It's all in my thinking and the stories I have told myself and started to believe. For me I think a lot of my insecurities spring from issues with power and needing approval. 

I think a lot of my fantasies that involve humiliation or cuckolding are there because I don't feel I have the personal power to get my romantic or sexual needs met. I really don't think that being humiliated would be a very enjoyable thing in real life. For me, it would probably be dangerous because it would just enforce that I am not capable of getting my needs met on my own. I've noticed that in these fantasies, they never involve a man who can't satisfy the women or who has a smaller penis than I do. So I feel a lot of that is related to power. A bigger dick is like a symbol of power too me and a lot of that probably comes from what we are told in the movies and society. That men with big dicks and long lasting power can satisfy women. I think online forums are good thing to talk about some of this stuff. I find it is helping me to share some of this stuff and it was nice seeing that other feel the same way. As well as it was nice to get some support and not feel like I was being judged. Thank you.

And it's funny because getting an erection can make me feel powerful. I just haven't been able to act on it. I am not saying I want to have sex with every woman that turns me on; but on the same token I don't think it would be a bad thing to act on some of these desires and pursue them. In the past, what I mostly did was just shame myself for being attracted to them. And I think that is somehow related to seeking approval of women. I totally know what is is like to put them up on a pedestal and all this does is make me feel like a woman is something I can't have and don't deserve to have. In university I would swim and sometimes would get hard in the pool. I would never get out of the pool, for fear of being seen with an erection, but part of me wanted too. Just walk out all proud and see what girls reactions would be. 

And there is also an element of taboo in there as well. I can remember starting to get hard in the showers in the change room at university and once it started it wouldn't stop. And it was a very strong erection so I went to the toilet to let it die down. As a guy, I've been conditioned to think that I can never notice other guys packages and that if I get hard in the shower it means I am gay. Yes, the thought of big dicks do turn me on a bit, but again I feel this is mostly related to the power thing as I am not really turned on by ones smaller than my own. So yes, I can feel submissive to me as well. 

If I didn't worry so much about being able to please women all the time I probably would have pursued more of them. But I really bought into all that stuff about if you can't please a women then your not as much of a man. And too hearing some women talk about men as if they are just walking erections or that men are not necessary didn't help matters out for me either. Well it wasn't what they said that was the problem, it was that I believed it and internalized it. It was easy to do because it went right along with the harmful story I had been telling myself all along. If I didn't worry about it as much, probably would have just allowed me to be myself and I would have been able to pursue women and would have been more successful in getting my nees met in my romantic life. So in the long run, like most people say; it is all about accepting myself as I am and believing in myself. That is what the real issue is; not the size of my dick.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

I would love to remember what it was like to have first discovered penises... Now they just seem so.. boring..


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

These dick stories have been awakening and insightful. Anyway, l will again express my distaste for extremely long penises. l like the chubby ones :kitteh:


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

dalsgaard said:


> So, I've got some questions:
> Why is it that guys don't talk honestly about their dicks, and the insecuries they have about them?
> Why is the penis so overly sexualized, that we can't even glimpse it flaccid in public, without people basically fainting? (After all, men use it for other stuff as well)
> Why is it that women are becoming sexually liberated, but we, as men, are lacking so far behind?
> ...


I don't talk about it (irl) because of what has been already stated. It will just offend people or make others try to ridicule me.

Because of the same reason most people can't even glimpse a vagina in public without "basically fainting".

Showing breasts is not sexually liberating. I show my breasts all the time. They just aren't as beautiful.

Also, I used to be very insecure about my size but apparently it's good for hitting the g-spot easily, so whatever.


----------



## Synful (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for res-erecting this post! I came to PerC for just this sort of mind-blowing dialog; sometimes there are threads that are too "heady" and just plain suck . You deserve a hand for a job well done! I'm not trying to stroke your ego but I was just so grateful and satisfied when this thread got thrust to the top again!


----------



## Archetype (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh sex talk, I'm very interested discuss this yet I'm a virgin.
Is it normal for a virgin to feel insecure about his genital size??


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Archetype said:


> Oh sex talk, I'm very interested discuss this yet I'm a virgin.
> Is it normal for a virgin to feel insecure about his genital size??


Non-virgins can be insecure about their size.
Is it rational? No, probably not. It's the same as with some physical insecurities with women, they can be absolutely fine the way they are but no matter how much you tell them they are, your words can't convince a person their worry is absurd. If you're within 2 inches of average i'd say you have the same concerns of how to use your kit as anybody else.

They should invent a word for non-virgins so I don't have to type non-virgins.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> Non-virgins can be insecure about their size.
> Is it rational? No, probably not. It's the same as with some physical insecurities with women, they can be absolutely fine the way they are but no matter how much you tell them they are, your words can't convince a person their worry is absurd. If you're within 2 inches of average i'd say you have the same concerns of how to use your kit as anybody else.
> 
> They should invent a word for non-virgins so I don't have to type non-virgins.


Not if you're 2 inches below average, because that would be 3.5-4 inch dick...


----------



## Nirel (Oct 21, 2012)

Dicks are boring let's talk about vaginas! :crazy:


----------



## Sara Torailles (Dec 14, 2010)

Archetype said:


> Oh sex talk, I'm very interested discuss this yet I'm a virgin.
> Is it normal for a virgin to feel insecure about his genital size?


I think male virgins tend to be the most insecure about penis size because many of them haven't had hands-on experience with a woman's vagina, which is a pretty amazing organ.

Think about it this way...

In terms of length, a woman's G-spot is generally approximately 2-3 inches within the vagina, and most guys can stimulate it with just their finger. Unless you have a literal micropenis, and sometimes even in that case, you can probably hit the G-spot. And in the case a penis doesn't work, you can generally hit it with a finger or a vibrator.

In terms of girth, a woman's vagina generally starts out tight enough to wrap around someone's finger, and expands to fit the penis. There are some women who prefer the feeling of a thicker penis to a thinner one, but it's really a small preference rather than a big one for that group, much in the same way that some men prefer a bigger set of breasts to others. And even in that case, there are steps that people can take in order to aid in that endeavor, such as ribbed condoms or strap-ons.

No matter how often women tell men that their penis size doesn't matter in contrast to how they are as a person, men generally find it hard to believe. You want to know why? The corporations selling these products (most of which are fake, and the ones that aren't are dangerous) greatly benefit from that attitude towards penis size, and they perpetuate it in order to sell the product.

It's a common market to target people's bodies because of the way society sees bodies as something inferior or superior rather than unique and special in their own way. If you really care about someone, you don't put out a scale or measure. My philosophy is that every moment you spend worrying about how your body looks is a moment you could spend holding it against your partner.

And if that still doesn't convince you, here's a South Park episode on the issue:

T.M.I. (Season 15, Episode 4) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

DiamondDays said:


> Not if you're 2 inches below average, because that would be 3.5-4 inch dick...


Perhaps a stretch but I hear some ladies can work with that. But chances of someone being that size is pretty slim.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Wellsy said:


> Perhaps a stretch but I hear some ladies can work with that. But chances of someone being that size is pretty slim.


Yeah it's probably not that common...


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

As long as you're not this guy, you're golden!


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Nothin wrong with some dick cheddar.


----------



## Hal Jordan Prime (Dec 13, 2012)

Guys are insecure about dick sizes because they watch *too much porn*; the "average" dick portrayal in porn is like, 7 inches and thick and the rest range between Godzilla to King Kong size

But if they were to watch more closely, most of the porn stars do not particularly enjoy really big dicks (the ones who actually do are... something else). Shit is weird when you can't even get past sucking the tip off

But no, I don't talk about my dick. I'm insecure about it (I watch a lot of porn, go figure). None of the females I slept with ever made an issue about it. When I actually did complain about wanting a bigger one, a few of them just looked at me weird

It's also worth noting for newbs that you looking down on your dick gives you a SHORTER view than its actual length.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

puer_aeternus said:


> Guys are insecure about dick sizes because they watch *too much porn*; *the "average" dick portrayal in porn is like, 7 inches and thick* and the rest range between Godzilla to King Kong size
> 
> But if they were to watch more closely, most of the porn stars do not particularly enjoy really big dicks (the ones who actually do are... something else). Shit is weird when you can't even get past sucking the tip off
> 
> ...


I thought this was average?


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

FlightsOfFancy said:


> I thought this was average?


Unless you're from the Congo, no. The average is something like 5.5 erect, more than enough to take care of the 'basics'.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

CaptSwan said:


> It depends on how much emphasis a man puts in his hygiene. However, the foreskin also puts a man in a "mandatory" regime of masturbation; since the foreskin hole is very small; it can be exrremely painful for said man to have an erection. So, it becomes necesary for him to play with himself so the hole stretches and he can have a painless masturbation. That's why I love being circumcised; no pain, only pleasure.


I usually only haunt these types of threads... but I can't let this one go by. You are uninformed, it doesn't really work that way, once the foreskin is initially loosened up, which is something that usually a boy ends up doing when he enters puberty, 'maintenance' is not really an issue. And even before, there's not pain in having an erection.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> It's very similar to what happens when a person doesn't clip and wash between their fingernails.


Do I want to know? If it's something similar to what happened to my skin when I broke my wrist and had a cast on my lower arm for over a month, I *don't* want to know...



DiamondDays said:


> WTF dude? What weird ass foreskins have you been around?!





Whippit said:


> I usually only haunt these types of threads... but I can't let this one go by. You are uninformed, it doesn't really work that way, once the foreskin is initially loosened up, which is something that usually a boy ends up doing when he enters puberty, 'maintenance' is not really an issue. And even before, there's not pain in having an erection.


If it's a foreskin like my friend's was... it's something very painful, I hear. He couldn't even pull it all the way back and he did complain about pain while erected... and yes, we do talk about suck lovely subjects...


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

This is kind of embarrassing. My current girlfriend complimented me in that department and it was very reassuring. The previous girls I have been with have had a general distaste for penises (not mine in particular, thankfully). I found this understandable, but strange at the same time. On the one hand, the genitals aren't exactly the most aesthetically pleasing part of the body, but I also know I still am very attracted to those parts of the female anatomy. I don't think this attraction is logical or really based on aesthetics, I think I am biologically wired to be attracted to them. I naively thought that most girls would be the same way, but in my experience, this isn't necessarily the case! That being said, I've only had three girlfriends, so I don't have a very big sample size to base my opinion on.


----------



## Whippit (Jun 15, 2012)

ilphithra said:


> If it's a foreskin like my friend's was... it's something very painful, I hear. He couldn't even pull it all the way back and he did complain about pain while erected... and yes, we do talk about suck lovely subjects...


Well, maybe people are physiologically different, or he didn't do a thorough break in routine. I can't even guess.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> If it's a foreskin like my friend's was... it's something very painful, I hear. He couldn't even pull it all the way back and he did complain about pain while erected... and yes, we do talk about suck lovely subjects...


This occasionally happens and is usually corrected by doctors at a young age. It is in no way what people with foreskins generally experience.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Whippit said:


> Well, maybe people are physiologically different, or he didn't do a thorough break in routine. I can't even guess.





Luke said:


> This occasionally happens and is usually corrected by doctors at a young age. It is in no way what people with foreskins generally experience.


Well, he had to go under the knife to "fix it", aka, he had to be circumcised because, if I remember correctly (this was some 12 years ago, we were in our 20's), the whole foreskin was too tight, not just the hole.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

ilphithra said:


> If it's a foreskin like my friend's was... it's something very painful, I hear. He couldn't even pull it all the way back and he did complain about pain while erected... and yes, we do talk about suck lovely subjects...


It happens, i've known people with the problem. 2 i think. But it's not common.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

ilphithra said:


> Well, he had to go under the knife to "fix it", aka, he had to be circumcised because, if I remember correctly (this was some 12 years ago, we were in our 20's), the whole foreskin was too tight, not just the hole.


I know from my perspective, if I didn't have a foreskin I would be in immense pain, because the area underneath is very sensitive. I probably wouldn't be able to walk. It would be similar to the feeling you would have if your eye was no longer protected by eyelids and something brushed against it. People who are circumcised at a young age don't have this problem.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

@ilphithra assuming the man in question maintains healthy and routine hygienic practices, I don't see why it would have to get to that level of extreme. Seriously, a few extra seconds, a minute or two at most, in the bath or shower, and you're set to go. 

Unless there's some abnormality, there's really no reason not to.


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> @ilphithra assuming the man in question maintains healthy and routine hygienic practices, I don't see why it would have to get to that level of extreme. Seriously, a few extra seconds, a minute or two at most, in the bath or shower, and you're set to go.
> 
> Unless there's some abnormality, there's really no reason not to.


Not to mention, if a circumcised man doesn't wash his penis, it's still going to be unhygienic. Circumcised or not, there is just no way around washing your penis.


----------



## Marek (Jan 14, 2013)

CaptSwan said:


> The thing with foreskin is that it requires an extra amount of care regarding hygiene, since it has to be washed.


Actually it's easy and takes extra few seconds under the shower.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

If a guy is sloppy enough to develop cheese under his foreskin, he has terrible hygiene in general, because it takes very little effort to keep that area dairy free.

How is this even an argument? If that same dude with the dick cheese would be circumsized... sure, blowjobs would be slightly less vomit-inducing, but he'd still be a guy who hasn't washed for at least a few days. I don't think a crusty man with oily hair and halitosis is anyone's ideal sexual partner, regardless of his genital situation. His nuts would still smell of old socks and parmesan cheese and he would be all sticky.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

@*WamphyriThrall* @*Luke*

You guys are lucky that you never found the type of people that consider washing to be overrated... I have... and it's not pleasant...


----------



## Resolution (Feb 8, 2010)

Rather pleased with my penis as well. . . even though I was a bit too big for a few girls which actually made the sex a bit worse. >_> 

Anyhow, story time. 

So I got invited to see the "Vagina monologues" with a friend. 

I was a bit wary. _What exactly_ was I in for? 

So I was talking to a feminist friend and I bring it up and ask "You think I'll be able to handle all of the vagina?" And she got pissy about it. 

So I told her "Hey, I'd feel just as weird going to the cock monologues, okay. Calm your shit." 

Here's a question: who cares? Why is it important to de-mystify our junk. Don't we have bigger problems to worry about in America other than our penis and how it fits in modern culture and all that bs? Like the economy? Like getting America back on top of it? Designing products? Working? Helping discover new tech? Restructuring the inner city? 

I remember at the Vagina monologues they were talking about rape in the former Yugoslavia. And I couldn't help but think to myself "Why is no one bringing up the genocide that happened in the former Yugoslavia?" What's the bigger priority, forcing the Serbs into sensitivity seminars about women or getting them to stop filling mass graves?

I can't help but think that all this talk about "loving your vagina" and "loving your peen" is more vapid, self-help, self-esteem culture bullshit that serves no purpose other than to give us some canned lines about our junk to protect those with oversensitive self esteem.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

Idk, I hate my penis, so I guess that's why I don't talk about it.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

*Looks at the title*
Ha. I'd rather talk about _something else_.
*walks out laughing*


----------



## daydr3am (Oct 20, 2010)

So I heard that having foreskin helps keep your dick sensitized. Is this true, or does anyone have experience in this area?


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

there's always this:


----------



## Recom (May 22, 2013)

daydr3am said:


> So I heard that having foreskin helps keep your dick sensitized. Is this true, or does anyone have experience in this area?


yes it does keep it sensitized.

1. a big part of nerves are in the foreskin
2. without foreskin the glans rubs on cloth, hardening it over time
3. without forskin the glans stays dry all the time

this all leads to less sensitivity (usually). there are cases where men will loose all sensitivity or the might become MORE sensisitve. in general it becomes less.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## Scarab (Jun 14, 2014)

FePa said:


> no!
> In hate his face expression, like if he's not getting anything at all...
> no, no, no, no
> I ♥ dicks too much to compare them to Nicolas Cage


Dicks are love, Dicks are life...? ÖAÖ


----------



## Penguin (Sep 25, 2012)

I've been told multiple times I have "the best dick ever" so I never talk about it because people either always think I'm lying or get realllllly salty about it.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

Having foreskin, ppp, and scars makes me feel extremely self conscious...


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Penguin said:


> I've been told multiple times I have "the best dick ever" so I never talk about it because people either always think I'm lying or get realllllly salty about it.


lol salty


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Penguin said:


> I've been told multiple times I have "the best dick ever" so I never talk about it because people either always think I'm lying or get realllllly salty about it.


It's okay, you can let everyone on here know and it'll be any different.


----------



## Miss Prince (Mar 23, 2013)

What I like in a penis:
5-6 inches to 8 is fine with me, could go more or less
Circumcised is preferred, would do uncut.
Thickness is nice

About talking about penis?
I am fine with talking about penis.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Having foreskin, ppp, and scars makes me feel extremely self conscious...


whats ppp and why do you have scars ?
I don't think we pay attention THAT much to those things, as long as the dick works fine


It took quite sometime to notice I had an uncut lover, hehehehe
because I would never see him in "resting" position so I just assumed the foreskin was stretched ... dunno, didn't give that much thought ...


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

WamphyriThrall said:


> Having foreskin, ppp, and scars makes me feel extremely self conscious...


Scars are cool, and ppp are just fun little pleasure bumps.

Foreskin is more subjective, but keep in mind that circumsized men can never know the pleasure of having someone pull up their foreskin and play their flaccid dick like a pan flute.


----------



## Somniorum (Oct 7, 2010)

Cephalonimbus said:


> and play their flaccid dick like a pan flute.


... I'm sorry, all I can think of is a person going up and down the side of my cock making awkward puffs of air while clicking their fingers around on the other side while I just kinda stand there confused going "wat?"

... and on further reflection, I was thinking "along the side" since pan flutes you go up and down them, but now that I think of it, pan flutes are a collection of a bunch of flutes of varying lengths all along one another. So, like... how many penises... wrapped together with me... 

OH GOD WHAT HAVE I GOT MYSELF INTO??? : O


(I just did a google image search for "pan flute penis" out of curiosity to see if anybody has tried this, and somewhere down there I found a statue of the god Pan marching along happily with a huge hard-on pointing up, as Pan is heiling Hitler all the while. So... uh. There you go. Think I'm done now.)


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

Somniorum said:


> ... I'm sorry, all I can think of is a person going up and down the side of my cock making awkward puffs of air while clicking their fingers around on the other side while I just kinda stand there confused going "wat?"


That sounds more like a regular flute. Nobody does that, that's crazy talk. You'd have to drill a bunch of holes in the side of your dick that connect to your urethra, which does effectively give you a free garden sprinkler but does come with some other complications. Not recommended unless you're very passionate about your penile flutery.



> ... and on further reflection, I was thinking "along the side" since pan flutes you go up and down them, but now that I think of it, pan flutes are a collection of a bunch of flutes of varying lengths all along one another. So, like... how many penises... wrapped together with me...
> 
> OH GOD WHAT HAVE I GOT MYSELF INTO??? : O


One penis is enough. You can just pull up the skin to various heights to get different pitches... but this sounds like a good alternative and an excellent opportunity for some male bonding. I personally wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Chesire Tower said:


>


hauhauhahuahuahuhauhuahahuahuahha
:happy:

I LOVE Elaine !


----------



## FePa (Feb 13, 2014)

Cephalonimbus said:


> Scars are cool, and ppp are just fun little pleasure bumps.
> 
> Foreskin is more subjective, but keep in mind that circumsized men can never know the pleasure of having someone pull up their foreskin and play their flaccid dick like a pan flute.


we can play with a flacid cut dick too...
;-)
and hummm... playing the flute ?
You gave such a naughty idea !
;-)


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

WolfStar said:


> I don't mind talking about it. It's just a penis. As for everyone else, I can't say. I have a hard enough time figuring out why people are irrational.


Agreed. It is a penis, it's above average and it does what it needs to do. But, when it does what it needs to do, it sets off a chain reaction that is beyond satisfying for the opposite sex and magnificent for myself. Not only because I am experiencing my rush of pleasure, but because I know the opposite sex is experience that rush, ten-fold.

Next subject.


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

i had a dream that a 20-something Angelina jolie had taken a vow of celibacy and had purchased a dildo.



i was the dildo


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Torai said:


> My ladyboner is disheartened at the lack of graphic discussion of penises.


ikr

let's talk about dat sexy foreskin
no really


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

My dick is slightly curved, not really sure how I feel about it. I mean it's not mental, like a hook or something, it just you know, veers off a little. I wonder if other people have dicks like this, does this make me unique? That would be kind of cool.


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Laze said:


> My dick is slightly curved, not really sure how I feel about it. I mean it's not mental, like a hook or something, it just you know, veers off a little. I wonder if other people have dicks like this, does this make me unique? That would be kind of cool.


I think it's quite common, could be mistaken. It's nice.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I think it's quite common


Ah well that's kind of ruined it for me. I thought I had some epic dick that rubs on the vaginal walls in such a specific way.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Laze said:


> Ah well that's kind of ruined it for me. I thought I had some epic dick that rubs on the vaginal walls in such a specific way.


Still adds character though

Lol, dick character


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

Laze said:


> Ah well that's kind of ruined it for me. I thought I had some epic dick that rubs on the vaginal walls in such a specific way.


I suppose those without such an angle to theirs can position it so they can...I guess one could have a great dick and not know how to use it and vice versa!
:laughing:


----------



## Kaisikudo (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm not sure whether any of these topics have been discussed yet, but:

*1)* Has penis size ever been a contributing factor when separating from a partner? 

*2)* Do you ever speak openly with your Ex about their new partner's sexual competence or proportions?

*3)* Kind of a silly question, but have you ever achieved orgasm, or given someone an orgasm using "just the tip"...? xD


I'm slightly over seven inches, but the first time I ever truly realised how little size actually matters was when that happened. My girlfriend at the time couldn't understand why I was so surprised, and she explained afterwards that all the nerve endings are near the front. It kind of blew my mind that less than 2 inches was all she really needed to climax.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Children Of The Bad Revolution said:


> I suppose those without such an angle to theirs can position it so they can...I guess one could have a great dick and not know how to use it and vice versa!
> :laughing:


But I can't imagine a really straight dick feeling good. I'd imagine it's actually more difficult to have a really straight dick :|

As for dicks that curve to the side, I think it would depend on whether the owner's body is more dominant on the right or left. I mean, I can't fricking masturbate lying on my side facing left to save my life, I'd imagine having sex for a guy with a similar problem would be even harder.

This is pretty fun to think about. I think I should consider dildo-making as an alternate career path, just in case this fashion thing doesn't work out XD


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

ficsci said:


> But I can't imagine a really straight dick feeling good. I'd imagine it's actually more difficult to have a really straight dick :|
> 
> As for dicks that curve to the side, I think it would depend on whether the owner's body is more dominant on the right or left. I mean, I can't fricking masturbate lying on my side facing left to save my life, I'd imagine having sex for a guy with a similar problem would be even harder.
> 
> This is pretty fun to think about. I think I should consider dildo-making as an alternate career path, just in case this fashion thing doesn't work out XD


Being a professional dildo designer would make dinner parties more interesting at least.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

The work of the greek artists and their making the penis small, was to avoid it becoming pornographic. They did not want to distract from the art work, from the quality of the piece. I know this because I'm an artist, and I have done nude modeling, well to an extent LOL.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Cephalonimbus said:


> That sounds more like a regular flute. Nobody does that, that's crazy talk. You'd have to drill a bunch of holes in the side of your dick that connect to your urethra, which does effectively give you a free garden sprinkler but does come with some other complications. Not recommended unless you're very passionate about your penile flutery.
> 
> 
> One penis is enough. You can just pull up the skin to various heights to get different pitches... but this sounds like a good alternative and an excellent opportunity for some male bonding. I personally wouldn't rule it out.


one penis is never enough. I wish I was born with two complete penises.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

s


Hotaru said:


> And exploding dramatically during each performance.


but sometimes falls short of their/his potential (lol well most of the time)



LOL I love this thread its so funny. See Vagina's a powerful, but penises are funny, they lighten up your day when you think about it.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

LondonBaker said:


> This thread very quickly loses focus :/



Which is strange, because a penis doesn't.. dun dun dun


lol alright i have to stop, or this whole page is going to me one quoting posts.... this thread is hilarious, i cant help it... by the way the joke is that the penis has one eye. a faithful cyclops it is.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Pseudonymity said:


> LOL I love this thread its so funny. See Vagina's a powerful, but penises are funny, they lighten up your day when you think about it.


Vaginas can be funny too.

I wanted to relate mine to Nic Cage but she's too much of a pussy compared to him.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Hotaru said:


> Vaginas can be funny too.
> 
> I wanted to relate mine to Nic Cage but she's too much of a pussy compared to him.


Lol I stand to be corrected... Nic Cage can't be a pussy that's for sure, or... can he... http://i.imgur.com/gtLcx7n.png


in a face off between a penis and vagina, who would end up being Nic Cage in the end, anyways?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Pseudonymity said:


> Lol I stand to be corrected... Nic Cage can't be a pussy that's for sure, or... can he... http://i.imgur.com/gtLcx7n.png
> 
> 
> in a face off between a penis and vagina, who would end up being Nic Cage in the end, anyways?


There's only one way to find out.
Battle to the death (or should I say petite mort? )

The winner gets to become the absolute god of the universe blessed with an uncanny ability to shout the alphabet and break down sobbing during an extremely heartfelt death concerning bees, fire and women dressed up as all sorts of animals. But not the bees, NOT THE BEES.










He should be the ultimate judge, Nic Cage doesn't dick around or pussyfoot.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Dicks are glorious.

Especially Mexican dicks.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Thalassa said:


> The double standard first of all has partly to do with sexism, the male gaze, and the objectification of women. No I'm not trying to be an annoying feminist, I've worked in the adult entertainment industry, but "the male gaze" in Hollywood is very real.


what exactly is the "male gaze"? you mean the "really creepy, sexually aggressive look that only a fraction of men do"? I have been sexually harassed and groped more than once, so I can sympathize with feelings of contempt and disgust regarding those issues, but you're going to have to clarify.



> Secondly, as far as I know it is an erect penis that is considered extremely sexual. Showing a man with an erect penis would be like showing a woman with her legs actually open, where as a non-erect penis would be the equivalent of showing a woman nude with her legs modestly closed. In that regard, the depiction is just matter-of-fact in both cases rather than erotic or pornographic.


this hasn't been my experience at all



> The problem may actually be pride on the part of men, being ashamed of showing their penises when they aren't erect for whatever reason.


that's not pride, it's shame/insecurity. pride is more "that's right, here's my dick". you don't hide something you're proud of


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Rinnay said:


> Dicks are glorious.
> 
> Especially Mexican dicks.


we need to switch locations, because *British* dicks are the best


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Hotaru said:


> There's only one way to find out.
> Battle to the death (or should I say petite mort? )
> 
> The winner gets to become the absolute god of the universe blessed with an uncanny ability to shout the alphabet and break down sobbing during an extremely heartfelt death concerning bees, fire and women dressed up as all sorts of animals. But not the bees, NOT THE BEES.
> ...


you forgot to mention also being an immortal vampire,









Yes he should be the judge between uglies, but I question this Demigods judgment, he is a good God, but a jealous one. You want to end up receiving one of those kicks to the stomach, even more to be sent to hell, with his chain wielding vengeance? I don't think so! So what about this, puck your nic cage against my Keanu Reeves? Keanu Reeves is the ONE, is a terrible actor, and a immortal Vampire, according to this video, he is even Jesus Christ...








whatcha think about that!


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Sooo what is this thread about? Do we just say anything about our penises?

Well, my penis is like a genie. It will grant wishes if you rub it the right way :wink:

It is true, in fact, even if you don't wish for anything, if you rub my penis, I may just make lots of promises (even ones that are not physically possible to keep, but that, in the moment, I wish I could keep them because I get an almost insatiable desire to submit), such as promising (or at least telling you how I wish) to fulfill all your deepest, darkest desires and fantasies. 

My penis makes me easy, I think :tongue: :crazy: :tongue:
(Either that, or I'm easy because I try to see the best in people, I want to have a strong connection to people, AND I am a sex positive, horny little eevee that hates pants   )



Kaisikudo said:


> I'm not sure whether any of these topics have been discussed yet, but:
> 
> *1)* Has penis size ever been a contributing factor when separating from a partner?
> 
> ...


1) No

2) I've talked to ex fwb's about their lovers. I like juicy gossip :wink: and I had an ex who told me about her ex lover's penis and he was bigger than me (supposedly he was huge and she had a tiny body, which seemed a little silly to me. My head usually went to it not fitting . Of course that was not the case, but it was funny thinking about it) and I was okay with that as long as she liked my penis more and that it was her favorite in the world <3 (we broke up 5 seconds late //jk she was in love with me at the time, so she was blinded by love when she told me how much she liked mine )

3) I don't think so, but I know that with oral sex, it feels better if one stays more towards my tip or just goes like half way down instead of deep throating (I never came from oral though and I'm not that experienced).


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Rinnay said:


> Dicks are glorious.
> 
> Especially Mexican dicks.


blah..... all penises are the same, one eyed, veiny creatures that fail to perform when it means the most.


----------



## Macrosapien (Apr 4, 2010)

Mr. Meepers said:


> Well, my penis is like a genie. It will grant wishes if you rub it the right way :wink:


Yeah, o great what a treat. The man thinks this, but who will be the one to clean up this wish? A great wish alright.


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Pseudonymity said:


> Yeah, o great what a treat. The man thinks this, but who will be the one to clean up this wish? A great wish alright.


XD

The white stuff isn't the wish. It is just the frosting :wink: :crazy: XD


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> we need to switch locations, because *British* dicks are the best


Ew, they're all dickheads over here (no pun intended....ok lies it was:ninja. You can have them! Get on a plane and swap lives with me!!:laughing:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Rinnay said:


> Ew, they're all dickheads over here (no pun intended....ok lies it was:ninja. You can have them! Get on a plane and swap lives with me!!:laughing:


sign me up!


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> we need to switch locations, because *British* dicks are the best


>////> oh okay


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

LondonBaker said:


> >////> oh okay


oh please, like I'm telling you anything you didn't already know. find your phone already so I can call you :wink:


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

The D is delicious.

However, one could say it was:


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

waitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwait guys

GAIS


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)

ficsci said:


> waitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwaitwait guys
> 
> GAIS


Best video comment:



selmalover said:


> The lyrics made clearer for my fellow white folks:
> 
> Dear Sir,
> I have been attempting to reach you on your mobile phone for the fifteenth time this night. I have called and left numerous messages, and even used the text function on my mobile phone to save you time and the inconvenience of answering during the social gathering you are presently attending.
> ...


----------



## sockratees (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

Just call me the banana rama dalai lama


----------

